# Black Tiger Bay on 12/10/05



## JayBird (Dec 1, 2003)

Made it out to Black Tiger Bay on Saturday. The weather was decent to start but was freezing rain by the time we left. Caught 2 walleyes between 4 guys and 16 holes. Slowwwwww.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious what the ice thickness was?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris where I was it was anywhere from 7-9" thick. I just drove my 4-wheeler out there and popped a couple of holes until I was marking fish. Let me know if you have any other questions. I was using a Buckshot rattle jig as well. Let me know if you are planning on coming up and I will see ya on the ice. Laters.


----------



## JayBird (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry Chris, for not being able to reply to your message as I was away from the computer for a good week. Honker was right on the money as far as thickness.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Its up to about a foot now in most places. Fished grahams island on saturday and had only 8 so it still varies. We walleye fished pelican on sunday and there was over 15 inches of good solid ice. 
Friday a friend of mine drove his 1/2 ton out on the flats. I wouldnt reccommend it but he did it anyway and it was fine. Should see people driving by the weekend.


----------

